# Will copper gutters kill my lawn/landscaping?



## mtk (Mar 12, 2010)

I was thinking about installing copper gutters on my house. My father said he remembered that a neighbor had copper gutters and his lawn was always dead where the downspout drained into his yard.

I also read this http://www.cityofseattle.net/util/groups/public/@spu/@csb/documents/webcontent/cos_004351.pdf which says rain collected from copper roofs/gutters should not be used to water plants.

Is this an issue?

Thanks
Taylor


----------



## RoofDiagnostics (Oct 17, 2010)

never heard this. Our office has a copper steep slope roof without any ill effects in respect to our plants and flowers.


----------



## jandcwright (Oct 28, 2010)

No copper gutter will not affect youre yard. Most of youre water pipes are copper right? when installing make sure you use copper or stainless steel fasteners, as galvinized will cause electrolisis and corrode rapidly


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

I've been installing copper roofs and gutters for 25+ years. I only know of one instance where there has been noticeable adverse affect on the plant life from runoff. It's a full copper roof with copper gutters that connect to an underground drain. Where the drain daylights, the water tends to pond after a good rain. There's about a 3' diameter area around that drain where the grass looks unhealthy. 

I've read several reports such as the one you noted, but the above mentioned instance is the only proof I've seen.

If it's just copper gutters, I'd not be very concerned about it. Might be worth looking into if you have a full copper roof - I'm not talking about a bay window roof.


----------

